# First Entry date in VEVO after first entry.



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

Hello all,

I got 189 visa in Feb this year. My First entry date was 16th September 2016. In the meantime, I also got PhD scholarship in New Zealand. So I landed in Sydney on 3rd march, stayed there for a week and then came here to Auckland. In that short stay, I managed to apply for Medicare and opened up a bank account. 

I plan to go back to Australia after 2 years now but I am a little bit worried because when I check my visa status in VEVO, It still mentions "Entry Before: 16 September 2016", even though I have made my first entry. Is it just a system thing? Has my visa been validated? 

Can anyone; who is new to Australia and living in Australia confirm me their VEVO entry date? Do you still have "entry before date" set even though you are in Australia?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The enter before date doesn't change even if you have already made your initial entry. If you have already activated your visa, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. Do All Visas need to be activated - If Yes, what is the activation process ?


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> The enter before date doesn't change even if you have already made your initial entry. If you have already activated your visa, you don't need to worry about it.


So arriving in Australia and passing through immigration counter activates your visa? right?

I was of the impression that their VEVO system will automatically remove that "entry before date" column by detecting that visa holder has made his/her first entry into Australia.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, all that needs to be done to "activate" the visa is to pass through passport control in Australia.

The enter before date is not removed from VEVO after you activate the visa. As I said, don't worry about it.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Thanks. Do All Visas need to be activated - If Yes, what is the activation process ?


No, some visas are automatically activated because they are granted while the applicant is in Australia. For visas that do need to be activated, this happens as soon as the visa holder clears passport control when entering Australia.


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, all that needs to be done to "activate" the visa is to pass through passport control in Australia.
> 
> The enter before date is not removed from VEVO after you activate the visa. As I said, don't worry about it.


I was wondering what happens to those who are not able to reach Australia before the first entry date? Does the system automatically cancels their visa or do they get deported when they land at an Australian airport after the first entry date?:confused2:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jewelthief said:


> I was wondering what happens to those who are not able to reach Australia before the first entry date? Does the system automatically cancels their visa or do they get deported when they land at an Australian airport after the first entry date?:confused2:


Your visa will likely be cancelled as you will have been in breach of the initial entry condition. If you attempt to enter Australia on a cancelled visa, you will be refused entry (likely at the airport when you check in since your visa is checked before you board your flight).


----------

